# Schattenstauden-/Gehölzsortimente von NG



## Michael der 2. (11. Juni 2013)

Hi

Ich hab noch ein Paar Fleckchen, die ich bepflanzen möchte. Sie liegen beide im Schatten.
Von NG gibt es drei Sortimente, die zur Auswahl stehen würden:

http://shop.naturagart.de/Pflanzen/Stauden/Zierstauden-Sortimente/Schatten-Stauden-20.html

http://shop.naturagart.de/Pflanzen/...ml?force_sid=05c9bd85db54317886254514007046de

http://shop.naturagart.de/Pflanzen/...ml?force_sid=05c9bd85db54317886254514007046de
(gibt es auch noch mit 50 Pflanzen)

Leider steht nicht dabei, wie sie zusammengesetzt sind. Es würde mich sehr interessieren, wie diese Sortiment-Pflanzungen aussehen, wenn sie eingewachsen sind.
Hat jemand vielleicht eines dieser Sortimente gepflanzt und kann Fotos einstellen?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Sandra1976 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schattenstauden-/Gehölzsortimente von NG*

Hallo Michael,
die Pakete kenne ich leider nicht von Naturagart obwohl ich auch schon sehr viel dort an Pflanzen gekauft habe. Entweder du rufst dort direkt an und fragst genau was da alles drin ist (wenn dir die Namen der Pflanzen etwas sagen) oder du gehst einfach zu einem gut sortierten Gartenfachmarkt. Da sind die Pflänzchen meist etwas größer und angewachsener und die Beschreibung zur Pflanze lässt sich gut lesen und umsetzen.
Meist ist das ganze auch etwas günstiger. Für den Schatten eignen sich an sich sehr gut z.b. __ Funkien, alle Sorten an __ Farne, __ Haselwurz (immergrüner flacher __ Bodendecker), für den Halbschatten eignen sich z.b. __ Akelei, __ Alpenveilchen, __ Fingerhut, Herbstanemonen, __ Eisenhut, Braunelle, Glockenblume, Freiland-Fuchsie oder Geißbart.
Nur eine kleine Auswahl. Die meisten Dinge kannst du auch wie gesagt beim örtlichen Gartencenter erwerben. Hab ganz viele Sachen bei mir auch im Garten und am Bachlauf gepflanz aber leider ist bei diesem Frühjahr / Sommer noch nicht so viel an Blüten zu  sehen. Gruß Sandra


----------



## einfachichKO (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schattenstauden-/Gehölzsortimente von NG*

Auch wenn der Thread schon ein wenig älter ist, möchte ich hier mal noch kurz meinen Senf dazu geben...

Wenn es denn im Internet bestellt werden soll, gibt es hier bei florando die Möglichkeit sich passende Pflanzpläne heraus zu suchen.
Die sind auch alle sehr gut und deatailiert Beschrieben, welche Pflanzen wo sitzen und wann sie z.B. blühen...


----------

